# She's jumping through the FENCE!!!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh gosh, to my horror and dismay, Gucci can jump through our rod iron fencing into the neighbor's yard and also through the front part into the front yard (risking the dangers of the street)!!!! This has hinderend our outdoor potty training a tad because I'm afraid to take her out to the backyard.

I think I'm going to have my husband put up chicken wire along the bottom of the fence today. Has anyone else had to do something like this? The invisible fencing is NOT an option with me, I just don't want to do that! (sorry if that offends anyone)

Does anyone have any other ideas? Do you think the chicken wire is the best thing to do?

Thanks!!!!!
Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

That would have been my suggestion as she my get large enough that she can't get out and you can then remove the chicken wire. It's an easy temporary solution.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

there is also a wire with small squares called "hardware cloth",if you don't like the chicken wire.
as she gets bigger perhaps she won't be able to get through?
the only other thing I could suggest is to take her out on a leash...that's what I did.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I found some black chicken wire and husband is outside (moaning and cussing) putting it up now! LOL!!! He says it will take him ALL day  We have a big back yard.

She isn't enjoying going out on the leash too much, she loves to run and play in the yard......so hopefully this will work! 

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

We used hardware net in our backyard, but on top of our fence, so that the cats wouldn't jump over to the neighbor's yard and it should work really well with your puppy. I think it's also much safer than chicken wire and easy to remove once you don't need it anymore. I can't get the link to work,but if you go to home deopt and type in hardware cloth one of the items that comes up is Tenax 3x15 Black Hardware Net. I think we used green, but this seems to be the same.

HTH,


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julia, 

I think that's what we bought! Husband just had to run to Home depot for lots more! 

Thanks!
Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad your little girl is going to be safe.  I can't imagine not letting my dogs have a free run of the backyard. They would probably destroy my house. lol


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

When I got Asta we had to put chain link around our patio & pool . We also had it fenced with wrought iron bars but I was worried he might squeeze through the bars and sustain a fall .
When I got Cosmo he could sueeze through anything not the chain link but through the bars on the entry gates . Asta never thought of it . Different dog different motivation . So we had to put up that green stuff temporarily and I had to walk the fence line looking for holes he could get through .. 
As to the leash .. 
I think it is a good idea to take the dogs out on a leash to go potty only - they seem to need to seperate doing their business from playing . It is fine to let them play but they need to know there is a time to potty and a time to play .. 
I had to keep Cosmo on a leash a lot when he was very young - he was into everything . It was amazing how fast he could get into trouble and get things in his mouth .. 
I know I posted this before but I repeat it , I did not use a regular leash - nothing heavy duty . I used a leash you would use for a toy dog like a tiny poodle . Very narrow very light - just something that gives you a bit of control and it would get the dog used to a leash .. It worked well for Cosmo - he used to drag it around in the house and he has never fought the leash . He does sit down and refuse to budge however .. 
Oh yes - in regards to tail ,collar or harness the boys were playing in the backyard yesterday playing run like heck and Cosmo took a shortcut and lost control and he landed in the pool . What a suprise it was to him . I just grabbed him by his collar and I got him out .. All was fine .. I might have had to go in the pool if I had to grab him by the tail . ..
No worries he was fine - he intuitively started to swim . 
Another first for Cosmo !


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I remember when Daisy was a puppy, we took her with us to visit friends. They had just purchased a new house, and their back fence was black iron. Well, Daisy went right thru it into a huge field! I freaked! I screamed for my husband, which scared her and she ran further into the field (they had no gate for me to go thru to go get her). Then I remembered how much she liked to play "chase"....so I started running back toward my friends house calling Daisy's name....she wasn't going to miss out on that game of chase so she came right back thru the fence chasing me! Phew!
Cosmomom~ That is too funny about Cosmo taking his first swim! It funny how much it startles them, and they automaticly know how to swim. We have an above ground pool with a deck around it. So far no one has fallen in, but I do bring the dogs in with me a few times in the summer on really hot days. Swimming is not their favorite thing, but I figure it helps cool them off!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! So this is a common problem?? I didn't think Gucci would have the nerve to jump through to the neighbor's yard to play with their Springer Spaniel! LOL....Guess I was wrong on that one!

My POOR husband......has been outside putting up the safety netting for the last 4 hours! He had a a few too many glasses of wine last night too! LOL, poor guy  While I've laid around, did some gardening, gave Gucci a bath...nothing laborous at all!  

I really HOPE Gucci likes swimming! I plan on atleast getting in with her a few times and teaching her where the steps are in the pool, so if she were ever to fall in she'd know how to get out. In the summer months we really enjoy our pool and use it daily! I'd LOVE to see her float around with me on the floaties and swim and have fun in there with us.***fingers crossed*** She's getting better with baths so maybe there's hope, and she HAS jumped in the shower a few times with me! LOL

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

We live along a golf course and also have a wrought iron fence. When we had our previous puppy, we put up some green Tenax home fence from Home Depot along the bottom third of the wrought iron. It has a larger grid, maybe 1.5 inch by 2 inches. Its actually much more attractive than chicken wire and allows maximum viewing through. It doesn't rust, as I think its plastic coated. We removed the top part of it when our previous dog got older and couldn't fit through the fence, but left the area at the very bottom of the fence so she couldn't slip under. I don't even notice it now. Maddie is old enough that she can't fit through the wrought iron, although she's never left alone in the backyard. She'll sometimes stick part of her head through to watch the ducks, but that's as far as she can go. Good luck with your fencing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, I would still keep a close eye on gucci - I could see my guys just climbing up and over the chicken wire, like Logan did out of his xpen. Hope it works!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I will keep a close watch on her! Heck, we are practically inseperatable! lol

Gosh, I KNOW she'll figure out how to get out of the Xpen at some point, I just hope its atleast a few more months. How old was Logan when he jumped out?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

dO YOU REALLY WANT TO KNOW He was about 3 1/2 months old. It was ok though cause he was doing better with potty training at that time, so we just put him in the crate when we went out or he couldnt be with us. But I really was hoping for a lot longer.
FYI - my two girls NEVER got out of the xpen - they stayed in as long as I had it up. Of course I also just lean gate in doorways & they dont go near them & stay in the room - whereas Logan will knock it down, climb over it, or try to nudge his nose to push it an get around it. I guess it all depends on the type of pup!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, what a challenge Kara  And yes, don't they stick to you like glue?  I love it! Oreo looks forward to the evening when our 2 children go to bed. He is then allowed on the couches with my hubby and I and we simply just relax and watch tv together 

They are just too smart  I hope your hubby is not too sore today - it really sounded like it was quite a bit of work. These tiny babies really can be a handful - but I love how they make us fee while doing that


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, Cosmosmom. I had Ricky on a leash from the time we walked to the van to bring him home from the breeders'. He was so tiny, at 3 lbs., that I was taking no chances out in the backyard. We knew one side of the fence had a large gap at the bottom and that Ricky could also sneak under the garden shed. Imagine trying to get him out of there!!?!  

Since we had him in Sept. and winter was coming, we decided to wait until spring to fix the fence. One side of the yard is perfectly safe so that is where both pups now go for their business and play. We checked and double-checked everything and know that they are safe and can have some freedom there. We sectioned off the area that will lead them around the pool and into the other parts. They also have fun on the decks that are gated on one side so they don't go on the unsafe part of the yard. We have a small yard!

Kara, Ricky tried every chance he had to get through that gap under the fence. As soon as he reached the fence, I'd say "no" in a stern voice and tighten the leash. I was trying to teach him that that was a big no-no, but it's awfully tempting to see what's on the other side! lol
Gucci sounds like a curious little bundle of Havanese joy so you have to be even more cautious. The things we gotta do, eh?  

Ricky knows that to get outside in the front of the house, he MUST be on leash. We tell him to stay while we attach his leash and then 'lets' go' that gives him permission to walk out the door with us. He isn't exactly trained NOT to run out on his own, but we're trying. That training, as well as Sammy's is on my list of "to-do's". 

There are too many horror stories about well-trained, mature dogs, even Good Canine Citizens and highly obedience trained pets that will take off like a shot if they see a cat, rabbit, squirrel, another dog or car, whatever!! A couple of Havs whose owners post on the online mailing lists were killed this past winter after being hit by cars because they'd "escaped" and ran out no matter how often they were called to come back. It's a tragedy and I think leash-training can really save some heart aches. Just my opinion.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I went to the hardware store and bought a roll of the plastic screening material, the kind you would find in a screen door. It was pretty cheap for a 48" wide roll by 30ft (i think and I just stapled it to the outside of our wood deck railing. This stuff could tear pretty easily and Max could push through...but so far he stops and doesn't even try. I might even do the metal mesh.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, my husband is complaining about being SO sore from the big fencing job yesterday! It took him about 6-7 hours to do it all, but so far, she hasn't attempted getting out. There are a few trouble areas around the gate that I need to secure somehow, but it is 99% safe right now!

Gucci DOES stick to me like glue, in fact......we are at the office and she is sleeping right underneath my chair (I can't Move! lol) I did offer her more comfortable spots, such as the couch and popason chair...but she wants to be right where I am!!! She's my lil' shadow!  Even though she does get into mischief AND I have to watch her like a hawk because she will put ANYTHING in her mouth! Just like a toddler, gosh.....I hope she grows out of that habit! 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It takes time - they are very oral . Cosmo constantly walked with his head down and he was like a hoover. Picked up a mushroom the third day I had him ..
Speaking of glue I have 3 little ones lying at my feet - sound asleep ..


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, poor hubby - that was a long time. The great thing is that it was well worth it and your little "shadow" is safe  I just love these furry shadows


----------

